# How to make Overwintering Nucs Workshop - June 16



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

The Cumberland County (Maine) Beekeepers Association will be hosting a hands-on overwintering nucs workshop June 16, 2012 in Windham, Maine (10 miles from Portland)

Cost is $145 and includes a divided hive body and two northern raised queens (from French Hill Apiaries in Vermont)

More information and registration here: 
http://mainebeekeepers.org/cumberla...w-to-make-summer-nucs-hands-on-workshop-2012/


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

This workshop is designed to teach participants how to make their own summer nucs from their existing colonies. Summer nucs can be a key component to sustainable apiary management. We will teach about making and caring for summer nucs, and then demonstrate how to make the nucs. Participants then receive a divided hive body and two MP queens with which they can make their own nucs back in their home apiaries. 

Looking forward to seeing you then...
-Erin


----------

